# Pack goat rental



## Drdantdc (Mar 3, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone knows of a pack goat rental outfit in Washington state. Thanks for anyone's help.

Dan


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

Rex is in the skinny part of Idaho so he might as well be Washington. But he is far enough from everything that he can't be considered Idaho, Washington, or Canada ;-)


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

so you are saying Rex is in NO MANs Land?


----------



## Drdantdc (Mar 3, 2013)

Bob Jones said:


> Rex is in the skinny part of Idaho so he might as well be Washington. But he is far enough from everything that he can't be considered Idaho, Washington, or Canada ;-)


I called him and left a message, but he hasn't got back to me yet.


----------

